# Mosquito Creek Youth Waterfowl



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Son got picked for this hunt on opening day of duck season. Not sure it would be worth it? Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin Towne (May 27, 2015)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Son got picked for this hunt on opening day of duck season. Not sure it would be worth it? Thoughts?


I would focus on ducks first thing but pull the spinners when you hear the first honks coming your way and focus on geese the rest of the time. IMHO definitely worth it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Banded birds all over that place. Totally worth going. My buddy shot a $100 reward double banded goose there. Good time!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ty guys


----------

